# Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?



## Hopfenblau (1. Oktober 2016)

*Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Hallo,

ich habe eine mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommene 5.1 Anlage, und jetzt würds mich interessieren ob Lautsprecher im lauf der Jahre an Qualität verlieren können.
Im konkreten Fall handelt es sich um das 2005 gekaufte JVC TH-S5 und die Frage wäre ob der Bass mit der Zeit nachlassen kann.
(besagte Anlage wurde nicht durch zu hohe Lautstärke gequält und auch nicht dem direkten Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt)

Ich kann mich natürlich nicht mehr daran erinnern wie sie am anfang geklungen hat, aber ich habe schon länger das gefühl dass der Klang früher satter war. Oder ist das nur einbildung durch gewohnheit?

Ich habe mich schon durch diverse Foren gewühlt und der grundliegende Tenor war, entweder sie gehen oder eben nicht. Aber über einen Qualitätsverlsut hab ich leider nichts gefunden.

Test: Heimkino-System JVC TH-S5 (29.06.2004)

Vielen Dank und LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Kommt drauf an was alles an dem Lausprecher so dran ist.
Am Lausprecher selbst kann eigentlich nur die Membran(en) altern im Sinne von verspröden und ähnlichem, je nachdem welches Material verwendet wurde. Auch verlieren die eingesetzten Permanentmagnete über Jahrzehnte gesehen ihre Magnetisierung, ansonsten ist da eigentlich nichts drin was altern kann.
Bei aktiven Boxen haste natürlich noch den ganzen Elektronikkram der altert (Elkos und so weiter), den man aber auch austauschen kann wenn nötig.

Also - prinzipiell altern Boxen schon, der Effekt sollte die ersten 10, 20 Jahre aber so minimal sein dass er kaum/nicht zu bemerken ist. Erst wenn die Teile so alt sind dass die Magneten nachlassen und de Membranen aufgeben wird der Klang deutlich schlechter, das sollte aber erst nach Jahrzehnten der Fall sein. Ich habe noch alte Standlautsprecher meines Vaters aufm Dachboden stehen die solche Erscheinungen zeigen (Membranen leicht spröde am Rand), die sind aber aus den 70er Jahren.

EDIT: Die sehen ähnlich wie auf dem Bild da aus, sind aber rund ein halbes Jahrhundert alt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peko234 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Interessante Frage...

Ich denke schon, dass der Klang von Boxen sich über die Jahre hinweg ändern wird. Durch Verlust von Weichmachern in Kunststofflautsprechergehäusen, die dauerhaften Vibrationen, die auf die Bauteile wirken, das Bröseln bei Schaumstoffsicken, Nikotin...   

Räumliche Veränderungen, z.B. durch neues Mobiliar, hat da denke ich den größten Einfluß auf die subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Der Klang der Lautsprecher ändert sich nicht bzw. kaum. Bei der Elektronik kann sich aber durchaus etwas ändern, je nach verwendeten Komponenten und Design.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Lautsprecher altern natürlich auch. Richtig kritisch sind aber eigentlich nur die Sicken. In den 70ern und 80ern gabs Schaumstoffsicken, die nicht UV stabil sind. da löst sich dann schon mal was auf und die Sicke wird porös bzw fängt an zu bröckeln.

Auch nicht Gummisicken verändern sich, wie das bei Gummi halt so ist. Da geht zwar nix kaputt, aber die Elastität geht zurück und somit ändern sich die Parameter und das kann dann auch auf den Bass einen Einfluss haben. Für gewöhnlich sind das aber Effekte, die sich erst über Jahrzehnte (wenn überhaupt) bemerkbar machen.

Ganz früher gabs ja vor allem  Gewebesicken (z.B. bei PA Lautsprechern heute auch noch), da dürfte sich gar nix tun. Nicht umsonst erzielen ja Breitbänder aus den 50er und 60er Jahren Höchstpreise, wenn man denn überhaupt dran kommt... Saba Greencone z.B.
Auch Hornsysteme aus den 30ern sind heute noch voll funktionstüchtig und werden von Fans heiß und innig geliebt. 

Also alles in allem, ja es gibt Boxen, die Altern und dann ggf. auch anders klingen und repariert werden müssen, aber bestimmt nicht, Boxen von 2005!

Ansonsten: Membranen altern natürlich nicht, was soll daran auch altern?


----------



## soth (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Naja, die Membran ist auch nur ein mehr oder weniger elastischer (Verbund-)Werkstoff der unter mechanischer Beanspruchung und Umwelteinflüssen steht. Man könnte mal einen neuen Treiber per SCN testen und nach längerem Einsatz das Prozedere wiederholen.
Die Zentrierung altert natürlich auch.

Alles aber keine Effekte die in so kurzer Zeit auftreten.


----------



## Maqama (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Ich betreibe noch Boxen von meinem Uropa von 1990.
Onkyo SC-770 | Hifi-Wiki.de
Die Membranen sehen aus wie neu und selbst der Verstärker aus dem gleichen Jahr läuft wie ne Eins.

Da musst du dir mit einen Boxen von 2005 keine Gedanken machen, wie die anderen schon gesagt haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Der Witz bei einer Membran ist ja eben, dass sie eben nicht elastisch sein soll. Klar, alles ist elastisch, aber das ist nicht ihr Zweck und normalerweise wird alles getan um sie eben möglichst steif zu machen. Üblicherweise ist so ne Membran aus Papier, Leichtmetall, PP, Keramik  oder Gewebe - alles keine wirklich alterungsempfindlichen Materialien.
Bevor sich hier was tut ist die Sicke - oder eben auch die Zentrierung (die aber immerhin nicht UV Licht ausgesetzt ist) - lange hinüber. Ausnahme wäre, wenn man eine Box mit Papiermembran (ist ja am gebräuchlichsten) im feuchten Keller stehen hat oder sonstige nicht geeignete Rahmenbedingungen.

P.S.: Die Bauteile der Weiche altern natürlich ebenfalls. Spulen und Widerstände eher nicht, aber die Kondensatoren je nach Bauart auf alle Fälle.


----------



## soth (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Sicherlich wird alles dafür getan, dass die Membran steif ist, irgendwann bricht sie trotzdem auf, meist noch im Durchlassbereich.
Gegenüber den Veränderungen bei der Spinne und vor allem Sicke aber sicherlich vernachlässigbar. Und auch dort tut sich nicht sonderlich viel in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Jobsti84 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Seit so einigen Jahren sollte das mit der Magnetkraft absolut kein Problem darstellen, da würde ich mir die wenigsten Sorgen machen.
Was eher passieren kann, ist dass die Sicken zerbröseln, was man aber auch eher bei alten Chassis hat,
aber das sieht man sofort und auch easy selbst reparieren. _(Sofern man originale Ersatz-Sicken bekommt.)
_Der Großteil macht aber eigentlich die Spider aus, die Sicke wird eher erst im Grenzbetrieb interessant, gerade wenn mal die BL-Kurve betrachtet.

Sicken waren damals oft aus Schaum, die wurden entweder hart, eher aber zerbröselten sie einfach.
Heute sind die Materialien wesentlich besser und halten mindestens 3x so lange,
wobei heute eher Gummisicken, bei besseren Chassis auch diverse  Stoffe (Stoff,, beschichtet, Kunststoffgeflecht...),
oder bei PA ist die Sicke sogar oft ein Teil mit der Membrane, sprich gleiches Material.

Was man nicht sieht, ist dass Elkos auf der Frequenzweiche über die Zeit an Kapazität verlieren _(oder dauerhaft überlastete, selbstheilende Foliencaps).
_Somit ist das einzig Interessante, was ich in den letzten Jahre beobachten konnte, ein Tausch der Elkos.
Mit Folienkondensatoren (z.B. MKT/MKP) hat man keine Probleme.

Alle anderen Probleme kommen durch Überlast, bzw. falsche Handhabung/Bedienung.
Z.B. kann die Aufhängung ausleiern.
Oder Dauerhaftes DC-Displacement 
(kommt eher von überlasteten Endstufen, oder Chassis oft dauerhaft am Limit, schlimmer noch mit schräger oder gar horizontaler Einbaulage wie bei Downfire)

Bissel Feuchtigkeit (z.B. Lagerung in der quasi trockenen Garage) macht der Membran übrigens so gut wie garnix aus,
habe das schon recht oft nachgemessen. Ist ja in der Veranstaltungstechnik Gang und Gebe. (Feucht, trocken, warm, kalt)

Wen das Thema Kondensatoren weiter interessiert:
Mein Einsteiger-Artikel


----------



## JackA (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*



Hopfenblau schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall handelt es sich um das 2005 gekaufte JVC TH-S5
> Test: Heimkino-System JVC TH-S5 (29.06.2004)



Es war halt damals schon ein Naja-System aus überwiegend Plastikteilen und ist es heute immernoch.
Was sich verändert haben könnte, ist die Wohnung, jeder Lautsprecher klingt in verschiedenen Räumen anders. Oder die Hörgewohnheiten, evtl. hast du mal bessere Lautsprecher gehört und assoziierst das jetzt innerlich auf deine JVC Anlage. Vllt. hat sich auch eine Soundeinstellung in der Anlage selbst verstellt.


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsverlust bei Lautsprechern über lange Zeit?*

Kannst Du über die Fernbedienung oder am Laufwerk irgendwelche Voreinstellungen machen? Vielleicht hat sich da was verabschiedet, oder im Verstärkerteil.

Geht der Subwoofer überhaupt noch?


----------

